# Broken collarbone but can move arm?



## HEM (25 January 2019)

Has anyone broken their collarbone and still been able to move their arm with hardly any pain?

I have mentioned before that I coach gymnastics, but last night whilst coaching a fairly large girl she started to fall and I caught her with her elbow going right into my collarbone. Immediately I was in pain but could move my arm and brushed it off.

Waking up this morning it felt fine, basically had forgot it had even happened then slowly my shoulder has gotten more painful. Naturally without even thinking I rubbed my collarbone area and OUCH... "now I remember why it hurts!" My collarbone has a 'dip' in it that the other one hasn't and visibly you can also see this. It also has a bit of bruising but definitely isn't black and blue!

I have always thought that a broken collar bone means you can't move your arm without immense pain and as much as it is painful and heavy I can move it and use it? 

I really don't want to be going to A&E/ a walk in center on a Friday/Saturday night if I can help so just wondering if people have experience with a broken collar bone but still able to move your arm?


----------



## Red-1 (25 January 2019)

Yes, a good few years ago I had a MRI for a shoulder injury from an accident week or so previously, and was asked when I broke my collar bone. I said that I had not, they told me it would have been a proper break, now all healed, not just a crack or anything. 

I could recollect a couple of times where I *could* have broken it, as in I was battered and bruised, but had not had a completely useless arm so had not gone to the hospital.


----------



## HEM (25 January 2019)

Red-1 said:



			Yes, a good few years ago I had a MRI for a shoulder injury from an accident week or so previously, and was asked when I broke my collar bone. I said that I had not, they told me it would have been a proper break, now all healed, not just a crack or anything.

I could recollect a couple of times where I *could* have broken it, as in I was battered and bruised, but had not had a completely useless arm so had not gone to the hospital.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Red! I hate the thought of wasting anyone's time even though I am in a fair about of pain but does sound like it would be worth a visit.


----------



## Red-1 (25 January 2019)

Ha, if you have pain and a dent in the bone I think it is very reasonable to go to a minor injuries unit. IME they are better for that kind of stuff than the A&E.


----------



## HEM (25 January 2019)

yes, definitely I have a good rated one near me so will be paying them a visit!


----------



## Alibear (25 January 2019)

Yep my youngest Son fell backwards of a swing and broke his collar bone.  Because he seemed so find it was a week before I took him to hospital and x-ray confirmed it. The Dr was starting to have words with me when my son helpfully said but it doesn't hurt look and waved both arms above his head.  The Dr went a funny colour and we were sent home with a sling for him to wear for a couple of weeks and that was it.  It healed find despite him not really resting it at all.


----------



## HEM (25 January 2019)

Hahaha  can always rely on kids to be brutally honest!! Thanks Alibear it's been uncomfortable all day so I think a trip to the MIU once I finish work is on the cards.


----------



## ponyparty (25 January 2019)

Unless it's a particularly nasty break, I don't think there's much they can do apart from give you a sling and tell you not to use it for 4-6 weeks... I have broken mine (the same one) twice. But yeah definitely go and get it checked out, in case it's not aligned correctly or something. Hope you're on the mend soon!

ETA: yes I could move my arm without any pain, certainly my forearm anyway. I am left handed so of course it was the left one  so I probably used it more than I should have. I now have a bit of a deformed collar bone on that side, but the second time I broke it, that was the least of my worries compared to the rest of my injuries. They sort of didn't bother much about it at the hospital, they were more concerned about the fractured pelvis and sacrum and sort of overlooked the old clavicle a bit!


----------



## twiggy2 (25 January 2019)

Have broken mine twice and not known at the time and once and I knew about it but did not get anything done


----------



## HEM (28 January 2019)

Thanks all, I ended up going to get it checked out. Drs said same as ponyparty not much they can do but as it visually didn't look right they x-rayed, I guess in case I had needed plates or more intervention. 

My results as said to me after a quick look "I don't think there's a break, there might be a small fracture there" leaves me still not 100% sure what I have done but glad nothing major and after the weekend of it being in a sling resting it is starting to feel better so thank you all for your share of experiences


----------



## ponyparty (28 January 2019)

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------

